# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Amazing photos by Cade Martin

## rockzmom

The photo I use for my avatar as well as some of the photos I have posted of my girls in some of the threads here have all been taken by a local photographer by the name of Cade Martin. He is a wonderful man and an absolutely fantastic photographer. Of all the photographers my girls have worked for, he is hands down the nicest and the only one who can capture "who they are." 
This year, Cade worked on a big project for the Washington Ballet and those photos were published in "Wonderland Commemorative Book." This week, those series of photos won first place in Fotoweek DC which is an international photographic festival. 
Not certain if everyone can access Cade's site to see all the photos the way they *should* be seen, here is his site and once there click on "newest" http://www.cademartin.com 
Here is also an article with a little behind the scene photos and information about the shoot. http://www.makeupisart.com/index.php/20 ... premieres/ 
Here are some of the photos from this series that I found out on the web in case you have troubles with his site... 
[img]http://c2.api.ning.com/files/kyL6K2h5J2EVzeoFDw2kc6pt0wRQk3axyD79y15wL73pvtkcV6  5S2u6U-uHYsF*x1cSuO4w31CBRSTpip5BMTFgzd-yarmht/cademartin0.jpg[/img]           
[img]http://c2.api.ning.com/files/O9-xiuanVV89cocuQ9*aQH9jOEgcsY0WqJGDFNU3ukSioSN5-5tqxVnl2SQ0*OIBUN4oxTp7OscWBzBbNRVQCQ0cPKDZ24GG/cade11.jpg[/img]

----------


## starrysky

Wow, great photos! Thanks for sharing, rockzmom! I think my favourite is the very first one, though they are all cool.

----------


## tanuki

Amazing indeed!

----------


## rockzmom

Here is the newest series of photos by Cade... "My Fair Lady" for the Washingtonian Bride & Groom Winter/Spring 2010 issue 
(He also has a spaceship photograph featured on the home page of http://www.photoshop.com/ ) 
"Cuddle Up"  
"Tunnel of Love"  
"Runnaway Bride"  
"A Thing of Beauty"   
"A Bubbly Spirit"  
"Pucker Up" and "Let Them Eat Cake"  
"Main Attraction"  
"Lady Luck"  
"Apple of my Eye" and "Something Blue"

----------

